# Are my Denisonii spawning?



## AndyTrask (Jan 12, 2009)

Had some unusual behavior from my denison barbs (roseline shark) the other night and captured on the embedded video. This is a surviving pair from 4 that I started out with. They are roughly 3" long.

At first Ithought it couldbe territorial squabbling, but then I was thinking if that's the case, wouldn't it happen every day. This is the only time I've ever seen this chasing/circling behavior, which makes me think it might be spawning. Any thoughts?

Andy

Youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8at-EPYpmJY


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like prespawning chase to me Andy, watch them early in the AM just as the sun comes up.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Definitely looks like pre-spawning. Denisonii's don't really fight over territory at all. When I introduced my second set of 3 into my tank, the original 3 swam up and hovered just under the bag, waiting for them. It was actually pretty cute. I would kill for my Deni's to start this. I wish there was more info out about these guys, so we could set the conditions for spawning.


----------

